# Xxxx In A Wooden Keg?



## nonicman (28/10/05)

Just about to shutdown and stop annoying the good folks of AHB when I recieved this in an email from my local surf club.



> The XXXX Keg Promotion
> STARTS TODAY at 5:00pm - Get in EARLY
> Alex Surf Club will have a wooden XXXX Keg on the bar every Friday from
> 5pm, enjoy a beer the way it was, nice creamy beer straight off the wood.
> Nothing better, a beer drinking man's preferred ale.



WTF? Will have to check this out.

Edit: errr... topic should read Wooden not Wodden keg :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (28/10/05)

nonicman said:


> Just about to shutdown and stop annoying the good folks of AHB when I recieved this in an email from my local surf club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd better take me along with you nonic, as I have vast experience of wodden -- sorry h34r: , wooden kegs from my days at the Brekkie Creek. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## nonicman (28/10/05)

It's a date next Friday can even sign you in :beer:


----------



## Linz (28/10/05)

Is it the same beer thats on the bar at the breakfast creek hotel???

Now a wodden keg...thats a beer barrel in Canberra, or is it woden???


----------



## nonicman (28/10/05)

Linz said:


> Is it the same beer thats on the bar at the breakfast creek hotel???
> 
> Now a wodden keg...thats a beer barrel in Canberra, or is it woden???
> [post="86561"][/post]​


Please kind mod correct my mistake  :lol:


----------



## Doc (29/10/05)

nonicman said:


> Please kind mod correct my mistake  :lol:
> [post="86564"][/post]​



Done.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## adam (29/10/05)

I recently did a tour of the xxxx brewery and asked them a few questions about "xxxx off the wood".

Its exactly the same beer but it isnt pastuerised.
They have full time coopers that maintain the wooden kegs.
The beer is matured in the wooden kegs.

and once it gets to the brekky creek hotel they refrigerate it for three days to get it nice and cold, then
put it on the bar and remove a bung from the top
beer is gravity fed into ur glass
i was told that the kegs are 1 inch thick and this is what keeps the beer cool for 
so long.

Also once the kegs are opened - apparently the beer gets slighty stronger and more flavoursome as the wood actualy soaks up some of the water content (dunno if this is true but its what i was told)

Anyway i do like catching the ferry over to the brekky creek for a few off the wood - sometimes it tastes better than other times - but i just love the way its served and the look of the old barrels.

Also as the beer isnt pasteurised is it possible to take some home and reactivate the yeast??

cheers
adam


----------



## Screwtop (29/10/05)

Ahhhhh! those were the days, pick up the 5Gal keg (they were all wodden then) from the local as late as possible for the party (so good and cold), then put it on the tail board of a ute with a wet bag over the top. Get a hammer and wack a 2in nail through the bung, spraying beer over everyone. All the usual keg funnies - This B thing won't pour, are we out of piss? - give the nail a wiggle it'l come. Put a friggin brick under it's arse beer won't run up hill! 

But boy the beer was good!

And as usual the publican was still asking for the keg to be returned a week later, "thought you took it home Bazza". Being woden there was not much you could do with them so they eventually went back.

Count me in for an arvo at the Alex, lifer from Mets Caloundra no need to sign me in.


Wooden, woden, wodden Who cares!

I once saw a group of women carrying a plackard with DAM on it. Turned out they were raising awareness it was the Mothers Against Dyslexia


----------



## nonicman (29/10/05)

Thanks Doc :beer: 

Looks like next Friday at around 5pm at the Alex for some yeasty goodness. :chug:


----------



## Sean (29/10/05)

adam said:


> Also once the kegs are opened - apparently the beer gets slighty stronger and more flavoursome as the wood actualy soaks up some of the water content (dunno if this is true but its what i was told)


Nah - the wood will soak up alchohol just as well.

The beer might get _very_ slightly stronger if there is a secondary fermentation still going on.


----------



## Moonie shooter (4/10/20)

The xxxx wooden keg ain't real the are lined with fibreglass or plastic inside the barrels. I saw it on the tour


----------



## kadmium (5/10/20)

Moonie shooter said:


> The xxxx wooden keg ain't real the are lined with fibreglass or plastic inside the barrels. I saw it on the tour


That was 15 years ago maybe its changed


----------



## Hangover68 (5/10/20)

Moonie shooter said:


> The xxxx wooden keg ain't real the are lined with fibreglass or plastic inside the barrels. I saw it on the tour



Pity it might actually give the xxx some flavour.


----------

